# Display screen



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can change the color of your display screen like on a brute force. Well you probably can but does anyone know how hard it is?


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh oops on a grizzly


----------

